# Unwell or not?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

My DD seems a bit out of sorts today.  She is refusing food/milk and is sleeping a lot.  She doesn't have a fever and when she is awake she is alert and active.

Does it sound like she is coming down with something, could it just be teething, or just an off day.

I'm a bit worried but DH is not concerned at all because she seems fine when awake (just not hungry).

Also how long can I let her refuse food for before i should get her checked out anyway?

Thanks


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

Soz for delay, how is she now? Don't worry bout food too much just small amounts of fluid often. Maybe ice lollys, jelly etc if won't drink from bottle or cup. Might have sore mouth or throat


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to me Gerbera, took her to the GP yesterday as she had some vomiting episodes and they said the same thing.

Whatever it is I've now got it though


----------

